# Finally finished



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

after blood sweat and almost tears lol, if finally finished it! really pleased with the results!

Enjoy!

from this

















to this

















as you all know im a sucker for attention for detail :rasp:

































thanks Paul


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

What a fantastic job there looks total different to the before shots. Love the finishing touches to top up tanks. Top Class there M8 well done. A BIG :thumb: UP FROM ME.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Even painted the engine mounts :thumb: Nice


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

did you remove the engine mounts to paint them or do it in situe.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

all painted in situe (apart from the cover of course) thanks all


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

That looks alot better now you've painted the various bits and pieces!:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice work, well worth the time and effort! :thumb:

Did you buy an engine cover as it wasn't on the original pics, or did you take it off for some reason?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate, wish my clio engine bay looked that good, lol.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

martyp said:


> Very nice work, well worth the time and effort! :thumb:
> 
> Did you buy an engine cover as it wasn't on the original pics, or did you take it off for some reason?


yeah managed to get one for a great price of a friend!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work there, matey - looks 110% better! :thumb: :thumb:

Inferno painted strut brace now and you're set! :thumb:

But that does mean......DRILLING THE CAR, PAUL!!! :doublesho AARRRGGGHHH!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks mate! overall really pleased with my results! inferno stut brace would be nice! ha ha


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice mate

Uber good work fella :thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice. I was just looking in to painting a few bits under the bonnet but I have no clue where to start!

If the finished result looks like that then I think it'd be worth the effort though!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all - all seems to be ok with the engine being painted..Really pleased - thanks for you kind comments!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Definitely worth all the time and effort there chap, looks a million dollars!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks! ^^


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Blimey, looks stunning mate


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

That's impressive and love the attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all for your kind comments! makes the work worthwhile!!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great no sod that looks flipping amazing, what type of paint did you use for the cover and where did you get it from.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

marks autos near me (but any paint shop) will mix you some paint up! just time and plenty of lacquaer  thanks all!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

So its not Hi temp paint or anything like that, just normal car paint sweet


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Being plastic and not having that many contact points with the engine itself other than the securing bolts, the 'conducted' heat will be minimal. So it's mainly the 'radiated' heat in the engine bay that will get it heated up, but nothing that normal car paint can't handle, right Paul?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

looks fantastic, very nice indeed:thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Being plastic and not having that many contact points with the engine itself other than the securing bolts, the 'conducted' heat will be minimal. So it's mainly the 'radiated' heat in the engine bay that will get it heated up, but nothing that normal car paint can't handle, right Paul?


yeah been ok so far but then again its never got that hot! i guess when its gets a good blast out it may get hot! but i still cant see how it would want 'proper; engine paint! it was preped well so should be fine! they do get hot but not scary hot you can at least tough them


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work mate!


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

Really good work mate, just matches with the rest of your utterly mint car now 

What did you use the dress the plastic?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thank mate just some black to black (original black) by car plan! i like it! has lots of uses!!


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Fantastic result. :thumb:

Did you paint the retaining clips on the reservoir pipes or were they plated?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks!! ^ the clips came like that from new!


----------



## joske (Oct 15, 2008)

looks very good, and I bet it goes as well as it looks...
nice cars, those hot clio's


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

PTAV said:


> thanks!! ^ the clips came like that from new!


I'm amazed. Attention to detail like that on OEM!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

lol  ^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Really nice, as ever


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all!!!!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

So whats the next change?! I dont see it being left at this now :lol:

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

noop said:


> *So whats the next change*?! I dont see it being left at this now :lol:
> 
> Nice work :thumb:


A Lotus Elise / Exige, eh Paul?   :lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Rubber floor mats (in the garage) its the future!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

PTAV said:


> after blood sweat and almost tears lol, if finally finished it! really pleased with the results!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


after seein the 1st 2 pics paul i was gonna say "get a manifold cover" but u have and it looks spot on :thumb:nice one


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> Rubber floor mats (in the garage) *its the future*!


I think you'll find that's garlic bread!   :wave:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

ha ha Garlic bread


----------

